
Is a $140 Smart Water Bottle for Kids Worth the Price? - lamchob
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1335046
======
vectorEQ
smart water bottle.... i can't even....

------
corecoder
One doesn't even need to bother Betteridge and his law of headlines to answer:
no.

